
What's driving Elon Musk? - dsr12
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/whats-driving-elon-musk
======
ryzvonusef
[https://twitter.com/WiredUK/status/1027491933013372928](https://twitter.com/WiredUK/status/1027491933013372928)

